# Christmas Display in Kings Mountain



## TomBonner (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a quick invitation to visit the photo gallery of the 2008-2009 "Trains, Trains, Trains," S-Gauge exhibit at the Kings Mountain Historical Museum in Kings Mountain, NC. 

http://alphatracks.com/004_atlantic_s-gaugers/

Check out the photos and leave a comment at http://alphatracks.com/archives/135

Thanks, I appreciate it.

Tom Bonner


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Tom! Those are great pictures; thank you for sharing them with us


----------

